# Difference between these poly pipes?



## Rescuefescue (Apr 29, 2020)

https://www.homedepot.com/p/3-4-in-x-100-ft-IPS-160-psi-NSF-Poly-Pipe-X2-75160100/205903473

Home Depot 160 psi poly pipe 3/4 100ft - $107

https://www.lowes.com/pd/ADS-3-4-in-x-100-ft-160-PSI-Plastic-Coil-Pipe/3514724

Lowes - 160 psi poly pipe 3/4 100 ft - $90

https://www.menards.com/main/plumbing/pipe-fittings/polypipe-fittings/3-4-sidr-11-5-160-psi-excel-potable-water-poly-pipe/13110/p-1444431558834-c-8570.htm?tid=-6557621712200835344&ipos=25

Menards - 160psi poly pipe 3/4 100ft - $39

What is different between these especially the one from menards? How is it less than half the price of the other 2?


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Home Depot pipe has thicker walls. All are rated for 160PSI. I used the Menards pipe myself, bought 1000' feet. I work at a lumberyard, and our COST is more than what Menards sells this pipe for. They have a better supplier or big discount on this product.


----------



## Rescuefescue (Apr 29, 2020)

Sounds like I will go with menards then if it's got your seal of approval. Thanks.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Rescuefescue said:


> Sounds like I will go with menards then if it's got your seal of approval. Thanks.


Whatever my approval is worth


----------



## Tx_Ag19 (Dec 13, 2020)

Make sure the poly pipe you get is the thick walled type. Thick wall poly can use the black "shark bite" type couplings which are much easier to use and leak less.

Thin walled is shit and you must use the insert couplers w/ the screw clamps on each side.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

I used insert fitting and crimp clamps because I didn't want to spend an extra 1k on sharkbites.


----------

